# Pfadform mit Text füllen: Problem mit der Zahl Null



## Tomte (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte die Zahlen 0 und 5 mit Text bzw. Namen füllen. Ich habe danach gesucht und bin auch fündig geworden:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials192830.html 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials192181.html 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials179301.html 

Ich hab' also die Zahlen 0 und 5 als Pfadformen gemacht und mit dem Textwerkzeug in die Mitte geklickt. 
Soweit so gut, das Ganze funktioniert bei der 5 auch. Wenn ich es aber bei der Null versuche, verschwindet 
der innere Kreis der Null, sodass ich nur einen Kreis fülle.
Wie kann ich das verhindern bzw. anders machen? 

Gruß,
Tomte


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2005)

Warum machst du das ganze nicht mit Masken, ich denke das ist in PS leichter zu realisieren und du hast noch alle Möglichkeiten offen.

Greetz


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. März 2005)

Bei Masken kann es aber schnell passieren, dass der Text abgeschnitten wird. Dann muss man ihn mühselig per Hand ausrichten. In Photoshop CS geht das doch, wie es Tomte beschrieben hat, viel einfacher.

@Tomte:
Bist du dir sicher, dass der Leerraum der Null keine Pfadfläche ist?
Ich wollte mir sowieso mal die Photoshop CS Demo runterladen und kann dir dann evtl. helfen. Aber mit Sicherheit findet sich in diesem Zeitraum einer, der dir schneller weiterhilft.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2005)

Ok, hab am Anfang nicht so ganz verstanden gehabt wie er das haben möchte, kann passieren.
Ich habe das ganze versucht hinzu bekommen aber das Problem ist das PS die Pfade nicht als ein Vektorobjekt betrachtet sondern als zwei und somit den Innenraum der 0 ignoriert. Vielleicht hilft es wenn man das ganze aus Freehand oder Illustrator so erstellt das der Außen und Innenraum ein Objekt darstellen und dann in PS importiert.


----------



## McAce (10. März 2005)

jetzt versteh ich dein Problemprobiere doch mal folgendes.

Du nimmst keine zwei Pfade sondern einen den du an einer Stelle mit einem ganz kleinen
Spalt offen lässt. So wie ein Schlauch der zwei geschlossene Enden hat und zu einer
0 gebogen ist.
So habe mal eben ein bsp dazu gemacht. Jetzt mußt du halt natürlich den unteren Bereich
 etwas mehr abrunden.
Mir ist das erst aufgefallen als ich das bild schon Hochgeladen hatte, sollte sich aber nicht
als großes Problem darstellen.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (10. März 2005)

Das Problem ist dann nur, dass ein Wort nicht über die gesamte Länge des unteren Teils der Null gehen kann.
Es wird dann mit Bindestrich getrennt.
Aber vielleicht reicht das ja aus.

Ich finde es irgendwie schwach das Photoshop das nicht mit zwei Kreisen/Pfaden ineinander hinkriegt?

kuhlmaehn


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. März 2005)

Mal kurz in den Raum geworfen:

Warum nicht einfach per Auswahl-Ellipse und der Option "Von Auswahl subtrahieren"
die 0 zeichnen und dann in der Pfadpalette den Arbeitspfad an der Auswahl erstellen?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (11. März 2005)

Das Problem ist nicht den Pfad zu erstellen sondern das er beibehalten wird.
Denn in dem Moment wo man mit dem Textwerkzeug in den Pfad klickt wird eine neuer Pfad für den Text erstellt dem das Loch in der Mitte fehlt.

kuhlmaehn


----------



## McAce (11. März 2005)

stimmt hast Recht an dieses Problem hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.
Was wäre wenn du zwei Halbkreise machst, einen oben und einen unten
die Mitte kannst du ja so anlegen das sie zwischen den beiden Zeilen ist.
So würdest du auch unten eine vernünftige Rundung bekommen.

Wie hier das Besipiel zeigt ist die Methode sogar noch einfacher.


----------



## Tomte (11. März 2005)

Ok, vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Werde es mal nach der Idee von McAce probieren 

Gruß,
Tomte


----------

